# Smoker lid



## thehairyhobo (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, ive just built a bbq pitt with smoker on the side and i made a concrete slab for the lid of the smoker. I made it with just sand a strong mix of cement with wire mesh to reinforce it. Some one has mentioned to me that it wont last but im not so sure. Its been drying out for over a month and is stood up on its side in my garage and seems alright. Does anyone know how much heat a sand and cement mix could take?

The fire is offset to the smoker, so it would just be smoke and heat in the chamber and its quite big.

So any views??

here is a post with some pics...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163883/bbq-smoker-build

cheers


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello.  That's a nice looking rig.  So where the burgers are grilling is used as a grill AND the fire box for the smoker on the right??  ANYWAY! back on point.  From my little knowledge of concrete an aggregate is usually used in the mix to add strength, but then that is when pouring a foundation or a drive.  If you already have it done I would use it.  Obviously keep an eye on it for signs of cracking or getting crumbly so it doesn't fall in while you are smoking a nice joint.  What do you have to lose??  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

